# Programme installieren ...



## Gabi (21. Januar 2003)

Hi,

bitte nicht gleich schimpfen ...

Wie installiere ich ein Programm?
Ich hab mir zb. den Icon Editor "xpm2wico-0.2.3.tar.gz" downgeloadet.

Das entpacken ansich dürfte nicht das problem sein, aber dann das installieren.  

Ich wollte unter Yast, die Installationsquelle ändern, aber das ging irgendwie nicht.

Ich hab dann in einer Konsole folgendes probiert zu tippen:

./configure

Da kam dann diese Meldung:

creating cache ./config.cache
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... no
checking for working aclocal-1.4... missing
checking for working autoconf... missing
checking for working automake-1.4... missing
checking for working autoheader... missing
checking for working makeinfo... found
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH


Habt Ihr einen "leicht verständlichen"  Tip für eine Anfängerin?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (21. Januar 2003)

Hi!

Ich bin zwar auch nicht der Profi, aber ein Tipp wäre:

Installier über Yast "gcc". Das ist der C-Compiler.

Dies könnte die mögliche Ursache sein.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Gabi (22. Januar 2003)

Hi,

> Installier über Yast "gcc". Das ist der C-Compiler. 

vielen dank für deine antwort, aber was ist 
Yast gcc oder bzw. wo kann ich das finden ...
yast ansich kenn ich schon mal ;-)

hmm ...

gruß gabi


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Januar 2003)

Unter Yast kann man einfach Pakete einer Linux Distribution wie zB Suse installieren. Und dort gibt es so eine Art Suchfunktion, dort gibst du ein gcc. Dann wählst du dort das Paket gcc aus und dann müsste yast das Paket installieren. Eine Frage, arbeitest du mit der grafischen Oberfläche oder unter Textmodus?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Gabi (22. Januar 2003)

ich probier das gleich mal ...

ich arbeite ... hmm ... ist eher umher experementieren ;-) ... mit der grafischen oberfläche KDE3

Gabi

hmm ... ich hab grad gesehen "gcc" compiler ist schon installiert!


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Januar 2003)

hmmm...

ich schau mir das mal genauer auf meinem Linux-Server an, was es damit aufsich haben könnte. 

Ich meld mich wenn ich vielleicht eine Lösung für das Prob. habe.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Januar 2003)

Hallo Gabi,

zu allererst. In jedem tar.gz ist eine 
Readme.
In dieser steht drinne auf was diese Software aufsetzt.
Sprich welche Software wird benötigt um diese zu installieren.

Danach wird die Software configuriert (./configure) und compiliert mit make.
Normalerweise mit 

./configure
su -c 'make && make install'

Aber es gibt noch die RPM päckchen. Wann immer du Software installieren willst, nimm rpm's das ist bedeutend einfacher.
rpms werden mit 
rpm -i dasProgramm.rpm 
installiert oder über Yast und konsorten


----------



## Gabi (25. Januar 2003)

Hallo HolyFly,

ich hab das jetzt mal probiert!
Hab "winex-20020605-1.i386.rpm" downgeloadet.

Wollte das nun mit Yast installieren, aber da steht dann immer nur:

Konflikt mit winex 20020605-1
"libsdc++.so.2.10" nicht verfügbar

weiters:

"libtinfo.so.5" nicht verfügbar

diese zwei werden von winex benötigt!

Ich hab die Files unter Yast in den Packeten gesucht aber leider nicht gefunden!!

warum ist das installieren unter linux nur sooooo kompliziert?? ;-(

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Januar 2003)

nun es gibt den rpm finder.

Ja das mit der Software installieren / packete usw ist relativ kompliziert, weil
die Systeme ziemlich frei sind, wie sie zusammengestellt werden können.

Bei Windows ist das so das Microsoft bestimmen kann welche Librarys usw vorhanden sind im System.

Bei Linux ist es das anders. Sprich es gibt viele Distributionen, viele Vertreiber.
Wenn du aber bei Distributionspacketen bleibst ist dies kein grosses Problem.

Also erstmal schauen ob das Programm nicht auf den mitgelieferten CD's ist.

Ansätze wie LSB(Linux Standard Base) sollen dort endlich einen Standard finden, was ich für erstrebenswert halte.

Zu deinem Problem:
Geh auf die Webseite deiner Distribution und such dort nach
libsdc++
und
libtinfo
solltest eigentlich dort fündig werden

ansonsten einfach nach googlen:
http://my.chl.chalmers.se/computers/rpm2html/libtinfo.so.5.html
z.b


----------



## edi (27. Januar 2003)

rpm:

wenn dir ne bei ner rpm paar files fehlen
gib am besten den namen bei 
http://www.rpmfind.net ein ( dort findest sie zu 99% )


dann de neuen files halt installen und 
dann des alte nochmal probiern 


cheers
***edi


----------



## Gabi (27. Januar 2003)

hallo holyfly und edi!!!

ich habe jetzt mal bei suse gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden!
auch bei: http://www.rpmfind.net hab ich nichts gefunden!
und beim google ... auch nix!

bin ich denn schon zu blöd zu suchen?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Januar 2003)

also ich finde deine beiden 
Librarys.

such nicht nach
"libsdc++.so.2.10" - dateinamenm
sondern
libstdc++

du hast da falsch geschaut warscheinlich und ein t unterschlagen.
google libstdc++ 300,000 Results und mehrere rpms (u.a libstdc++.so.2.10 auf der 1. seite).

und "libtinfo.so.5" ist vom LAME Projekt. 

ist zum beispiel in demm rpm von ncurses vorhanden.


----------



## Gabi (28. Januar 2003)

Hi,

vielen, vielen Dank!!!
Jetzt hab ich sie auch gefunden!  

Ich hab aber noch eine Frage:

Muss das jetzt libsdc++*.so.2.10* sein
oder kann das in diesem Falle auch  libstdc++-3.2-44.i586.rpm
sein?


----------

